# Sexy Gym Kit!



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Girls, where can you get really nice gym wear, you spend so much time in your kit, may as well have some nice stuff, but i can never find anything a bit different thats functional:bounce:

but looks good too


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

have a look at the girls stuff in betta bodies and gasp


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, just checked it out! thats great- just the sort of things im after x


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the pineapple gear in debenhams is nice stuff,my misses has a few

bits of theres.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe not what you are looking for but my wife is a big fan of nike gear.

she says it supports her in all the right places and looks good.

some of the tops she has have an almost fetish look to them - especially one top which is just straps at the back which i love cos i can perv on her and watch her sweat trickle between her shoulder blades and down her back

doesnt get much sexier than that in the gym for me


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I think your avatar does thr trick A.notherguy - "Would you like me to lapdance for you..."


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just wear stragetically placed small bits of masking tape, and nowt else.

it'll keep you cool, and it won't be restrictive either.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.sweatybetty.com/


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Glassback said:


> I think your avatar does thr trick A.notherguy - "Would you like me to lapdance for you..."


lmao!

Do you like my cones? They're little ones. I got them from a cycling test centre


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I got my gf some really nice FCUK gear last year, think it was from Envy, but I suppose any FCUK store would have it. The bottoms had a low waistline and were tight around the ass so were quite sexy.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the Golddigga gear seems to fit nicely in all the right places.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the brand really doesn't make much difference in my experience, if you have a nice shape (and you do), then primark stuff will look good


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys and gals! I feel the need to go shopping now!!!!


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

if shes attractive when all sweaty at the gym, you have found a good one!


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

lmao what a thread


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

thermique said:


> http://www.sweatybetty.com/


They are to expensive!


----------



## fat controller (Jan 23, 2011)

All the girls in my gym are wearing a combination of Adidas originals and top-end Asics trainers (they never sweat much)


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure if you have a TKMaxx near you..but get all of my gym gear from there.

Loads of unusual stuff and reasonably priced too


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

i wasnt expecting so many guys to be giving me advice on kit! seems you guys pay a lot of attention to what us girls wear in the gym! Great stuff!



AlbertSteptoe said:


> lmao what a thread


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

yeh, i went and had a look, they have loads of new stuff in at the moment!



Kate1976 said:


> Not sure if you have a TKMaxx near you..but get all of my gym gear from there.
> 
> Loads of unusual stuff and reasonably priced too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

this is why i like ser she is hard core will train in any thing even do squats in er draws ok!

why do you want to look sexy in the gym? if you train right you will be bright red sweaty and look pretty rough any way so why bother unless you are one of these social trainers who straighten there hair and do there makeup before getting in the gym then doing a very light cv session that was pointless doing as you didnt break a sweat because you like to look sexy in the gym......

just train in any old shyt and dnt worry about it lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

great more top tottie in the gym. Im on 2g of gear ya know . in other news rest times are up between sets.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

julia.fit said:


> i wasnt expecting so many guys to be giving me advice on kit! seems you guys pay a lot of attention to what us girls wear in the gym! Great stuff!


only the sad skinny guys who spend more time on the perv then under a loaded bar lol

when i at the gym i dnt even know what im wearing never mind any one else lol i have a lot ore on my mind then what i wearing lol


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> this is why i like ser she is hard core will train in any thing even do squats in er draws ok!
> 
> why do you want to look sexy in the gym? if you train right you will be bright red sweaty and look pretty rough any way so why bother unless you are one of these social trainers who straighten there hair and do there makeup before getting in the gym then doing a very light cv session that was pointless doing as you didnt break a sweat because you like to look sexy in the gym......
> 
> just train in any old shyt and dnt worry about it lol


I agree with this..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> great more top tottie in the gym. Im on 2g of gear ya know . in other news rest times are up between sets.


if your on 2g gear you should not even notice what birds are in the gym just be so angry and focused on the job at hand lol


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> only the sad skinny guys who spend more time on the perv then under a loaded bar lol


 what i was thinking lol. should wear whatever not what makes your bottom look best!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well this is the gym you need , no need to worry about dress code lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, i really believe you never noticed an attractive girl training. Too busy admiring your guns more like. :lol:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> if your on 2g gear you should not even notice what birds are in the gym just be so angry and focused on the job at hand lol


I get just eneough time to catch a glimpse between squats.


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

i was looking for stuff for photoshoots lol.... u should see what i look like when im training.... i have two sets of kit, one for fots and one for real training  real training kit is usually baggy and boring lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> this is why i like ser she is hard core will train in any thing even do squats in er draws ok!
> 
> why do you want to look sexy in the gym? if you train right you will be bright red sweaty and look pretty rough any way so why bother unless you are one of these social trainers who straighten there hair and do there makeup before getting in the gym then doing a very light cv session that was pointless doing as you didnt break a sweat because you like to look sexy in the gym......
> 
> just train in any old shyt and dnt worry about it lol


I go to the gym to way up what designer gear people are wearing and how good they look in it *NOT* !!

*SPOT ON THAT POST MATE*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

julia.fit said:


> i was looking for stuff for photoshoots lol.... u should see what i look like when im training.... i have two sets of kit, one for fots and one for real training  real training kit is usually baggy and boring lol


WELL WHY DIDNT YOU MAKE THAT CLEAR !!

I apologise to you then for thinking you were just being a prima donna.....


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Good points!

....Its nice to feel good in what you are wearing though when u are in your kit so much though lol, im def not a gym poser / social trainer, u Cant get results if you train that way!, my usual kit is primark long sleeve tops and leggins or joggers  But I work at a gym too though so im in kit most of my day!

i was after stuff for shoots mainly, have two wardrobes of kit real and pic stuff lol

ps, i dont wear make up or straighten my hair unless im doing promo work 



big_jim_87 said:


> this is why i like ser she is hard core will train in any thing even do squats in er draws ok!
> 
> why do you want to look sexy in the gym? if you train right you will be bright red sweaty and look pretty rough any way so why bother unless you are one of these social trainers who straighten there hair and do there makeup before getting in the gym then doing a very light cv session that was pointless doing as you didnt break a sweat because you like to look sexy in the gym......
> 
> just train in any old shyt and dnt worry about it lol


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

i should have said at start, but then this has been a very interesting thread!!!



gemilky69 said:


> WELL WHY DIDNT YOU MAKE THAT CLEAR !!
> 
> I apologise to you then for thinking you were just being a prima donna.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

julia.fit said:


> i was looking for stuff for photoshoots lol.... u should see what i look like when im training.... i have two sets of kit, one for fots and one for real training  real training kit is usually baggy and boring lol


fair play


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you can look fit in the gym and still have functional kit on.

Gym is a social environment why not make an effort unless you are at a hardcore place. I threw out all my holey baggies and vests a little while ago as I felt the connection mentally between lack of effort in gym attire reflected how I feel about my workouts i.e I dont care. Now I make an effort to wear clothes that I feel I look good in while still being functional and it makes the difference.

Like everything else in your preparation if you dont prep your diet and nutrition properly then you will not have the best results.

Same with prep for going to the gym. Why do people change their clothes when they come home from work? to get out of the 'work mode' that having work clothes on brings. Ive never seen anyone seriously train in their work clothes etc. Even when Im working in the gym I change out of my gym baggies and work top and put on my workout clothes as that signals to me mentally that Im ready to train.

Bit of functional NLP for you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I think you can look fit in the gym and still have functional kit on.
> 
> Gym is a social environment why not make an effort unless you are at a hardcore place. I threw out all my holey baggies and vests a little while ago as I felt the connection mentally between lack of effort in gym attire reflected how I feel about my workouts i.e I dont care. Now I make an effort to wear clothes that I feel I look good in while still being functional and it makes the difference.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this mate, i always get changed into my gym clothes, like you say for me its like a mental switch from rest of work or the day into training mode. Almost like wearing a uniform for work makes you switch into work mode..

I even get changed between playing squash and going to the gym as its the same thing for me, it splits the session in my mind like i can now finish that and move onto my next thing..

I thought blokes in general would be good at this as we dont multitask, i always take one thing in life seriously and thats whatever im doing at that time, i do it to my fullest and dont think of anything else till im done. then i will forget about it and move onto the next thing etc....

I like to have a nice set of workout gear thats comfy and looks ok aqnd makes me feel good about wearing it... its just an extension of the sculpture you are chisseling away at in the gym or in life however you want to view it...

My garage is the same, spotless with clean tools as i feel thats when your best work is done... also my job entails me to create a great finish as a bathroom fitter and ceramic tiler, if i was to work in a sh1thole with loads of mess people wouldnt think too well about what my work ethic or my work quality..

Sorry i know it sounds deep but it is a mental thing in life not just about training !!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

when i was a courier i used to train in my leathers/boots, unless i was doing legs

added some extra weight to me dips!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree, just because someone chooses to wear something other than baggies or tshirts to the gym, does not mean that they do not work as intensely as someone who does......horses for courses!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

me and my wife train in a spit and sawdust kind of gym - we see very few women in there.

it is a very male dominated place so whilst she doesnt wear makeup or anything to the gym she does like to wear nice clothes - it builds her confidence up and she is much happier to walk into a room full of sweaty meatheads if she is looking good.

she also has a big ole pair of boobs :bounce: so she has to choose what tops she can wear quite carefully. a sports bra and a baggy t-shirt just doesnt offer the same support as a fitted functional training top.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus wears all the Sweaty Betty gear.

They do nice little hotpants that she wears doing her pole dancing, neon pink, yellow, black etc and then nice three quarter length jogging leggings and crop tops for when she's in the gym.

I just wear old combat shorts and topman vests though.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I just cant see past GASP kit now, looks great works great


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's some fat bloke down my gym that wears gasp stuff, kinda put me off it cos it looks fvcking awful on him!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> There's some fat bloke down my gym that wears gasp stuff, kinda put me off it cos it looks fvcking awful on him!


ok thats relevent.............I saw a fat **** at work this week with the same clobber as me on but I make that sh1t look hench lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> *ok thats relevent.............I saw a fat **** at work this week with the same clobber as me on* but I make that sh1t look hench lol


Walking past a mirror shop?

:lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Walking past a mirror shop?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Walking past a mirror shop?
> 
> :lol:


uriel = owned.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> uriel = owned.


PMSL look at old hammy shouting at Uriel from behind tiny tom lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

uriel would say the same to some other fat cvnt if he'd thought of it, he knows he's been owned


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Good points! People will always judge you for how you look / what you wear etc, I dont wear make up never bother with my hair but do think if you spends a lot of time in your kit, it may as well look nice! It does make you train harder in nice kit, if you can hide behind your baggies, you can get away with storing some extra lard! lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Walking past a mirror shop?
> 
> :lol:


cock...missed that sh1t lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> uriel would say the same to some other fat cvnt if he'd thought of it, he knows he's been owned


You are also back to the top of my "cock" list lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

90% of the time my gym kit is GASP love the stuff....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Since this thread has been started I have noticed that I've worn two holes in the 4rse of my gym shorts, looks like I might be investing in some new ones now!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You are also back to the top of my "cock"


you wish.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never heard of Gasp wear before so looked it up. £30 for a vest to train in??? Fu(k that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

makes you laugh doesn't it

then again, i wouldn't even pay for nike


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

ebay!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

http://www.noballs.co.uk/index.php

http://www.bodywearboutique.com/ - expensive though!!!


----------

